# Laptop installation - no eth0 on installed system

## Raito

Hello,

 Im kinda new into Linux stuff (been working on some Ubuntus/Mint) and I also succeed on installing Gentoo two times on VirtualBox Machines (second one also with systemd) so I decided to put Gentoo officially on my second laptop. I choosed x64 without systemd, no LVM neither initramfs. Everything was good, I followed instructions in documentation, chrooted, made kernel etc. everything was fine, since LiveCD initialized connection and network configuration. But after i rebooted i cannot connect to internet. 

Im behind simple router with DHCP, connected via LAN cable. dhcpcd is starting on boot, I also tried to running it manualy. I created link to net.lo in /etc/init.d for net.eth0, then i tried also for eno0, eno1 and eth1, eth2... but nothing works.

I also tried /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start but it resulted in: ERROR: interface eth0 does not exists (also for eno1 and others...)

I have nothing in rules folder (like the 70s, 80s files)

dmesg shows nothing about eth nor eno (only TCP: reno registered)

if i run ifconfig -a it shows only: lo and sit0

as i said, everything was ok during installation until i finished and did reboot

but when i run LiveCD i get these results:

OpenRC while booting: No Network device auto detected ...

ifconfig shows: eno1, lo and wlo1

dmesg shows:

    About ETH:

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.8

r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8105e at ... some addresses...

systemd-udevd[23449]: renamed network interface eth0 to eno1

Looking to /etc/init.d reveals that there are net.eth0 to 4 links and no net file

Laptop: HP Pavilion g6 - A3A20EA#BCM

Probably Im missing some drivers. I tried few things i Googled but no progress so if anyone could help me, i would be thankful.

----------

## Hu

You can use lsmod -k from the LiveCD to see the drivers in use.  From the output provided, you probably need to enable CONFIG_R8169.  You might also need some sort of JMicron driver.

----------

## Raito

Thanks, it helped. I lookd into kernel configuration, found the drivers, recompiled kernel, moved it to boot and it seems its working right now... in some way. I can see eno1 no at last, but dhcpcd pops out: no interfaces have a carrier... i will try to google out of this problem but if you know next step, feel free to reply  :Smile: 

----------

